# Sacramento @ New Jersey Game Thread (2/16)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sacramento @ New Jersey Game Thread (2/*

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (33-19) vs. New Jersey Nets (22-30)
Continental Airlines Arena, Wednesday February 16, 2005
4:30 PT, NBALP/News10 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Matt Barnes/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Nenad Krstic/Jason Collins/Vince Carter/Jacque Vaughn/Jason Kidd  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Nets board game thread :wave:
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Prediction: Kings will play awful defense, but will keep it close into the 4th quarter, where Bibby will miss clutch free throws, the bigs will miss timely rebounds, then there will be a bogus call by the refs.

Nets 114
Kings 110


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Prediction: Kings will play awful defense, but will keep it close into the 4th quarter, where Bibby will miss clutch free throws, the bigs will miss timely rebounds, then there will be a bogus call by the refs.
> 
> Nets 114
> Kings 110


Sounds like a Kings game to me!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Kings game to me!


Yup...


*Nets 128*
Kings 102


Bibby 31pts
*Carter 45pts*


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i never thought i c the day when kings fans say they will loose against the nets all of yall do... o well i say nets will win carter with 35 plus


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup...
> ...


Man, a win by 26? I'd like for a win by 2. That is crazy...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Take Bibby out already, he has 11 points in the 1st quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up 25-21 after 1 quarter.

Bibby is on fire...11 points.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Our defense stinks right now. That drive by Mercer was unacceptable:nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice game for Mo Evans...8 points (2 3's)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Take Evans out too please.

Can I make a lineup for you guys?

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings lead 47-44 at the half.

Webber, please take it inside. You should be destroying these guys.

Nenad is out playing our bigs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings lead 47-44 at the half.
> 
> Webber, please take it inside. You should be destroying these guys.
> ...


Krstic is having a career night.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Big shot by Bibby, Peja... but he appears hurt.

-Petey


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Im sick of us losing leads every night... fire that idiot Adleman, he cant coach **** , it is pathetic watching this team with our so called 4 allstars... this game is over...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score: Nets 96, Kings 85 

Nets +11 Rebounds, +14 Points in the Paint.

They need the all-star break bad.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings.com: The Inside Dish 



> The Kings have lost six of seven, but their struggles go back even further. Remember the two games against the Warriors and Knicks in which the Kings made huge comebacks to win? Imagine if Sacramento hadn’t been able to pull those out.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacbee: Slump grows for weary Kings 



> *After losing for the sixth time in the past seven games, Sacramento will finally catch a break.*
> 
> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. - When you're not going well, the best game to play is none at all.
> 
> ...



Sacbee: Adelman isn't hitting panic button 



> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. - The Kings and their fans have been spoiled by success the past six seasons.
> 
> The losing streaks have been few and brief, and struggles have been for other teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Those are some hot photos DaUnBreakableKinG, real nice quality.

Peja Vu: Please check your PMs.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Those are some hot photos DaUnBreakableKinG, real nice quality.
> 
> -Petey


Thank you man.


----------

